
A thought experiment: how do you feel about whatever it is you're doing? - bookofjoe
https://www.bookofjoe.com/2019/03/a-thought-experiment-to-help-you-decide-how-you-really-feel-about-whatever-it-is-youre-doing.html
======
bookofjoe
"Work is what you're doing when you'd rather be doing something
else."—Anonymous

"I'm in search of a lifestyle which doesn't require my presence."—Kinky
Friedman, Washington Post interview, circa 1983

